# IVF Treament



## amyb (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi all

Was in clinic today and read this poster on the wall  " THE ONLY THING THAT'S MORE PAINFULL THAN LABOUR IS NOT BEING ABLE TO HAVE A BABY" and it made me really sad and reflect on how true it is  


Amyb


----------



## Hayley1980 (May 13, 2007)

hi chick,

how true that is   Good luck with your tx

hayleyxxxxxxb


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Totally agree, at least that shows that people there actually understand the pain of infertility.  

Good luck with your treatment.

Sue


----------



## nic1977 (Aug 28, 2008)

How true that is.

Good luck with your treatment 

Nic xx


----------



## daisy-may (Oct 11, 2007)

I too agree, just wish others understood the pain we feel xxx


----------

